# Nauticstar XTS models



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

We have several Nauticstar XTS bay boats in stock and available for immediate delivery. All models available: 195, 215, 227 and 249!!! We can have you on the water the next day from purchase. Please call or text John @ 630.688.5990 for more information.


----------

